# Blue Mountain Beach



## pompanojimmy (Jan 19, 2013)

Fished yesterday afternoon , 1 pompano on fresh shrimp. Fished daylight till 8 this morning nothing, gulp sand flea, didnt have any shrimp and could not find fleas. Maybe after work.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That's how it goes, and then that damn work gets in the way. Was it cold out there? I've only fished those fake fleas a few times, never had any luck w/them, but crabs will eat'em.:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don"t think the pompano like those gulp fleas. I tried using them last year just to see if they worked , but I never caught a pompano on one.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

I went a week with three rods out with pompano rigs. For each rig I put a gulp sand flea on one hook and real shrimp on the other two. I caught a lot of red and pompanos on the shrimp, the gulp fleas were duds all week.


----------



## pompanojimmy (Jan 19, 2013)

It's been hit or miss with gulps. Picked up some market shrimp last night, let's see if I can pick up a few before work.


----------

